# Personal Opinion



## johan (12/5/14)

My personal impressions of the standard *Reo Grand* + *RM2 RDA* (after a couple of days use)

*Pros*

 Highly customizable - you can tinker to hearts content with various coil topologies, coil position and wicking until you hit your personal vaping g-spot (_flavour, throat hit and vapour production_). Quick easy recoiling.
Absolute bliz to clean - no air-/fill holes that can spill liquid on battery and battery connections.
The RM2 certainly excels over all the RDA's that I've played with - the ceramic deck just do it for me, and the intense flavour production is out of this world - some of my less loved e-liquids really changed to something almost likeable.
Zero nasty boiled or burnt e-liquids as on most of all the RTA's I've experienced.
Although I'm not into cloud chasing, it's very easy to fog up a room in no time.
Solid durable built - extremely robust and will outlast most other commercial mechanical devices.
Compact and a pleasure to travel with and fits neatly in my shirt pocket.
*Cons*:

Regular 'squonking' required to keep the wick moist. It does take a couple of minutes to get use to and might be inconvenient for some vapers (but still much more convenient than conventional dripping).
Increase in juice consumption (maybe due to the joy of using this device).
Very difficult to go back to RTA's as they all just lack in; flavour, ease of set up, quick and easy filling, maintenance, convenience and versatility.
Once used to the Reo's fit in your hand, anything else just feels stupid!



Note: I don't have the very big hands at all


Too easy to chain vape and put myself regular on a nic plug with an unavoidable Silver.
RM2 RDA air hole too small for most vapers (can be very easily enlarged though).
*Random comments*:

The Reo design is a real K.I.S.S (keep-it-simple-stupid) compact device, which should be the design objective of any mechanical device anyhow.

If I compare the following: flavour, vapour, throat hit, ease of set up, filling, maintenance, convenience, mobility, reliability, versatility, durability, customization possibilities, and readily availability of spare parts, as well as personal after sales service, there are hardly any device on the market that can compete with the Reo.

In my personal opinion the Reo is very reasonably priced compared to other ORIGINAL, non-mass produced mechanical devices, and will recommend it to anyone that enjoy a RDA's flavour intensity. If your personal preferences are more towards regulated devices, rather think twice before buying a Reo.

The fact that I thought this particular order got lost or stolen was actually a blessing in disguise otherwise I would not have ordered a second one - cause one Reo is just not enough.

Will I modify this Reo? apart from aesthetic appearance, there is absolute nothing from a technical point of view worth modifying - it just works perfectly out of the box. From an electrical point of view I'm well impressed with the design's logical "shortest route" energy flow from source to 510 connector by pure mechanical means (including the simple no-nonsense mechanical switch).

And yes, I did strip the whole unit out of pure curiosity - after all, how can you properly use something, if you don't know how it works?

Is this the end of my vaping journey regarding hardware? NO, vaping device technology are driven by end-users and the clever developers will eventually come to fore with newer, better and improved technology. Hopefully I will be there to experience such "new" technology as a vaper, being it an improved Reo or other.

PS: Thanks to all the existing Reonauts on this forum, your inspirational posts leaded me to one of my best purchases in my relative short vaping journey. A few pounds well spend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Awesome review, thank you for your impressions. Am glad the Reo lives up to your expectations. Looking forward to see you aesthetic modification(s). Btw, after installing a few sub-ohm kits I also now know how this thing works, more or less. Have not seen or touched a anodized one - sure you are not coming down for the Cape Vape Meet?.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

Awesome feedback @johan - That just about sums it up for me too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

now i want a reo even more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (12/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome review, thank you for your impressions. Am glad the Reo lives up to your expectations. Looking forward to see you aesthetic modification(s). Btw, after installing a few sub-ohm kits I also now know how this thing works, more or less. Have not seen or touched a anodized one - sure you are not coming down for the Cape Vape Meet?.



Don't turn my arm too much! No I did consider coming down, but just too much travelling and good thing happening from the 14'th for me.


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Thanks for sharing your views @johan. Very well written!

Reading your post was like music to my ears

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

Great review Ohm Johan and that's what we always expect from your postings... real info and unbiased! I have to say I agree with everything you said. If you had told me I would have 3 REO's I would have said you are crazy... but the Woodvil (Kiera) is always with me and the one I love so much and then the Silver one (Erica) has menthol ice with coconut and the new Copper Vein (Amanda) is the experimental one for different juices, coils and wicks!

Are REO's a cult? Yes they are... but there is a very good reason for that... they just work so really well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (12/5/14)

hmm...maybe I must check the various sites here for a second hand one. I was so reluctant all the time....but purely because i dont like box shaped gear. but its so hard to resist if so many of you rave about it.


----------



## RIEFY (12/5/14)

perfect review johan. Tom you will not be sorry just do it!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

Tom said:


> hmm...maybe I must check the various sites here for a second hand one. I was so reluctant all the time....but purely because i dont like box shaped gear. but its so hard to resist if so many of you rave about it.



Do it @Tom you know you want to... and if you don't like it which is rather unlikely you will be able to sell it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Tom (12/5/14)

ok...i will keep an open eye on it. There was one sold today....120 euros. btw, there is such a huge choice for second hand gear here, its unreal.


----------



## TylerD (13/5/14)

Tom said:


> hmm...maybe I must check the various sites here for a second hand one. I was so reluctant all the time....but purely because i dont like box shaped gear. but its so hard to resist if so many of you rave about it.


You know how I felt about the Reo's and I tell you, I will not return to anything else!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

@Tom, I also wasnt a fan of the box mod shape - then I got the MVP - and now I much prefer the MVP to the other tube shaped batteries. I find it easier and "more cosy" to hold in the hand - and it stands upright on my desk without falling over all the time or potentially rolling off a surface. I am sure I will discover the exact same with the REO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/5/14)

Awesome honest review Ohm @johan !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (13/5/14)

TylerD said:


> You know how I felt about the Reo's and I tell you, I will not return to anything else!


yo...we had that topic before. what a change of mind then....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

@Tom

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (13/5/14)

for johan's reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

Awesome @denizenx - link please, want to order NOW ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

johan said:


> Awesome @denizenx - link please, want to order NOW ??



FT had those style drip tips. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (13/5/14)

Hier is hulle @johan 
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006894/1550601-bull-style-510-drip-tips-5-pack
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006894/1549500-bull-style-510-drip-tip
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006894/1549501-bull-style-510-drip-tip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

Thanks BULL DRIP TIPS ORDER in - now what about bull balls?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (13/5/14)

johan said:


> Thanks BULL DRIP TIPS ORDER in - now what about bull balls?


Seker jy kan dit daar by Loftus kry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

So name change to "ohm blou ballas johan"?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

LOL, haven't had "blou" ones for ages luckily @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

